# I'm on the jamboree training squad!!!



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

I am on the jamboree training squad!!!! I'm so exited!! I don't know if I'm on the actual team or a reserve yet but I have to go to the training and will probebly get to go to jamboree.









Jamboree is a big pony club show, each club choose their best few riders to go and represent them at it, you do dressage, showjumping, hacking and sporting and it lasts for 3 days. I'm so exited, our club is really big so it's harder to get in, this is the first time i'v been chosen.


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

lizzie_magic said:


> I am on the jamboree training squad!!!! I'm so exited!! I don't know if I'm on the actual team or a reserve yet but I have to go to the training and will probebly get to go to jamboree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrates!! we do something similar in CSHA each region will hold a buckle series and if you win the buckle you automtically are picked to do to the state show of champions. Then if you don't win the buckle hope to be in the top 5 pick of your region. I hope you get picked and hope you win!!


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

Congrats! Sounds fun


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Good on you! Our Jamboree is just open to everyone though. But good job!


----------

